# Nissan X trail ATF change with filter



## cober (Mar 9, 2015)

Recorded vid about Nissan X trail ATF change with filter. It's tricky job cause long bolt comes through all the valve body - I show you how to do it without removing valve body!

http://youtu.be/jWNe3shWZzg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the vid Cober. Interesting to see the transmission with pan removed. I noticed that the filter itself was clean. Just curious under what conditions should it be changed? Obviously that X trail looks to have been offroad. Was there a leak in the transmission seal letting water in? Service manual specifies a drain and fill only, and normally the filter is a non serviceable item, so I am curious why this was done?
Anyway nice to see someone from Russia on the forum. Are there lots of X trails there?


----------



## cober (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, alot!
No water in, just plain service procedure. And to me - no need to change filter. Just customer will.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer Cober. I am glad your client insists upon giving you extra work


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

The x-trail tranny is super easy to service.

drain the pan
drop the pan
clean the magnets in the pan
change the filter (wix transmission filter)
fill with 6L transmission oil
do the poor man's flush (disconnect return line to tranny, turn engine on, pump out 2L, stop engine, add 2L to tranny, repeat until clear oil comes out).
adjust fluid level in tranny to specified
add magnetic inline transmission filter in return line for added protection
(wix inline filter)

The good thing about doing the poor man's flush is that you get 90-100% of the old fluid out. A drain and fill only changes 30-40%.

The inline magnetic transmission filters work really well to keep the oil clean over time.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Chadn. Curious, is there not a transmission pan gasket to change if you are going the full route. I never dropped the pan for mine, nor did I do the flush. Simply did the drain and fill twice to get to approx 70% new fluid at 110,000 kms. At 146,000 kms now, and transmission works perfectly. Did you have much sludge in your pan around the magnets?


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

you are right. the pan gasket comes as part of the filter kit. 

The pan was pretty gross when I dropped it at 50,000km. Lots of sludge and metal shavings on the magnets in the pan (you can see that in the video the first guy posted, black friction material everywhere). It was much cleaner when I dropped it at 150,000km. 

Now that I have the inline filter installed, I'll probably just do another flush at 250,000 and then leave it until it dies.


----------



## wflammenspeck (Sep 18, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but maybe someone is watching.

I plan on doing a transmission fluid change on my 2006 X-Trail with 194k. 
I was wondering if it is possible to clean the filter screen without removing the filter from the transmission.
The way I understand it is the transmission sucks fluid up through the snout on the filter, so the dirt should be on the underside of the screen.
Was thinking a blast of brake clean would do the trick.

Does anyone have any advice before I tackle this?

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Welcome
I think the issue is that if you are going to drop the pan, you may as well change the filter. I am at 205,000 kms and have not changed mine. I have done a couple of drain and fills to renew the fluid. No major shavings on the magnetic plug, fluid is clear, and trans is working fine. 
I am not too sure what you are describing. I think you mean to remove the existing filter and try and clean it. I would be wary about using a solvent and getting some into the transmission. But I have no idea if this is something that is commonly done. I don't think the filter is that expensive, so maybe if you seriously want a clean one getting one might be your best bet. Rock Auto has them for a bit under $17 Cdn.


----------



## wflammenspeck (Sep 18, 2018)

I was just thinking of this approach because the filter is a pain to remove. This way I could just clean the crud from the bottom of the screen and clean out the pan.
I see your point about the solvent but I have seen brake clean used to clean up transmission valve bodies so I assumed as long as I let it fully dry it should be fine.


----------

